# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Shpetimi.

## deshmuesi

Te dashur motra dhe vellezer te krishtere, Shpetimi i Perendise ndaj njeriut , eshte nje nga temat me te  renendesishme ne bibel . E gjithe bibla u shkruajt prej Perendise , piekrisht qe nejriu te njihet dhe te pranoje te Verteten, Zotin Krisht , me ane te te cilit kemi paqe dhe jete te perjetshme.
 Te gjitha sektet e verteta te krishtere, pranojen se shpetim prej vdekjes ka vetem nepermejt besimit te Jezus Krishti.  Pra e gjithe kisha e Perendise , eshte e shpetuar vetem me ane te besimit tek Krishti. Amin. 
Tek Vepr:4:12. Pjetri na e deshmon kete duke thene:
 " Dhe ne asnje tjeter nuk ka shpetim, sepse  nuk ka asnje emer tjeter nen qiell qe u eshte dhene njerezve (pervec Krishtit) dhe me ane te te cilit duhet te shpetohemi."
 #Cfare eshte "Shpetimi"?
 Bibla na meson se vetem besimi tek Krishti te jep shpetimin dhe jeten e perjeteshme me Perendine. 
Le te ndalemi konretisht dhe le te shohim se cfare eshte Shpetimi ne thelb. 
 Pjetri ne vargun qe sapo lexuam na tregon se ,"Shpetimi" vjen vetem prej Perendise, dhe eshte plotesisht nje dhurate e Perendise dhene njeriut.  A ekziston ndonje mundesi prej njeriut per ta MERITUAR kete dhurate?  Kjo pyetje eshte teper e rendesishme, sepse sekte te ndryshme  te krishtere,  perpiqen qe ta vendosin njeriun si nj faktor i cili ka pjesen e vet ne fitimin e kesaj dhurate. Pra me pak fjale, njeriu me ane te verpave te tij, duhet ta meritoje kete dhurate. . Fjala dhurate ka kuptimin e dickaje qe jepet falas , pa investimin e atij qe e mer ate. Shpeshhere tek te krishteret kjo gje eshte pak e pakuptimshme, sepse ata mendojne se kjo dhurate e Perendise , eshte e ngashme si dhuratat qe ben njeriu. Njeriu vertet ben dhurata te afermve te  tij, por njeriu  nuk eshte nje qenje qe jeton jashte mekatit dhe botes mekatare, pra si i tille ai ka ndikimin e tij  te natyres  mekatare, dhe keshtu ne dhenien e nje dhurate ai ka dhe perzgjedhjen , interesin , mardhenien reciproke e te tjere si keto. Kurse Perendia i cili eshte ne pozitat e Krijuesit, nuk ka asnje ndikim te tille, sepse  Ai eshte Dashuri , Paqe dhe Meshire plot me Hir.  
  #A mund te investoje njeriu dicka me  veprat e tij , ne Dhuraten e Perendise?
 Bibla na meson se Dhurata e Perendise (shpetimi jeta e perjetshme) ,eshte 100% prej Perrendise, asnje investim apo veper njerezore nuk mund te kete pjese ne te. Perse e them kete gje? Kjo se pspse shpeshhere  ne disa sekte te krishtere thuhet se : duhet ta meritosh "Shpetimin" qe ta maresh.  Me eshte dhen rasti qe te diskutoj me shume njerez te krishtere rreth ketij fakti.
 Pyetja ime eshte: A e meriton njeriu shpetimin e Perendise? 
 Bilba na nxjer ne perfundimin se Njeriu me natyren e tij mekatare , eshte kunder Perendise, pra ai ne menrye kategorike nuk e meriton shperblimin. JEzusi ne lidhje me percaktimin NJERI deshmoi: "Brenda njeriut nuk ka azgje te mire". Gjeja qe njeriu meriton eshte vdekja, prandaj dhe Perendia ne Eden i tha atij se, qe diten qe do ta hash kete "Fryt" , me siguri ke per te vdekur. Pra vepra e njeriunt ne Eden na tregon se, ai e meriton plotesisht vdekjen , dhe jo Shpetimin. Ky fakt na tregon se Shepetimi eshte nje  veper e HIRIT dhe Dashurise se Perendise, qe do te thote: e pameritushme prej njeriut,  prandaj eshte DHURATE.  Kete fakt e konkretizojme me fjalet e JEzusit ne kryq: Perpara se Jezusi  te jepte shprit tha: "U krye."  Pyetja eshte : cfare u krye?  U krye dhe u perfundua DHURATA e Perendise , SHPETIMI i njeriut, JETA e PERJETSHME. Ringjallja e Krishtit nga Kryqi tegon se tashme kjo DHURATE qendron para cdo njeriu , pa asnje investim apo veprer merituese te njeriut. 
  Sheptimi vjen tek njeriu , si rezultat i pranimit dhe besimit qe ai ka ne Krishtin Jezus, i cili me vepren e tij ne kryq , beri te mundur qe te cliroje njeriun nga thonjte e vdekjes.   Konkretisht Shptetimi ka te beje me clirimin nga vdekja , ose shpetimin nga vdekja , dhe si rezultat i kesaj njeriu mer Jeten e perjetshme me Perendine. 
 Por cfare do te thote te jesh i cliruar nga vdekja, dmth. te kesh mare Shpteitmin?
 a)Te jesh i cliruar nga vdekja do te thote: te mos jesh me nen MEKAT, sepse MEAKTI e con njeriun ne vdekje. Paga e mekatit eshte vdekja,Rom:6:23. Pra njeriu nen MEKAT gjate gjithe jetes se tij  punon per llogari te MEkatit, dhe ne fund MEKATI do ta paguaje ate me Vdekjen e perjetshme , sepse kjo eshte paga e mekatit. Pali tek Romak:6:22: thote se, tani qe u cliruat nga MEKATI  dhe u bete sherbetore te Perendise, ecni ne shetnjerim  sepse ne fund ju pret JETA e PERJETSHME. Pra te hequrit nga denimi i MEKTAITose nga clirimi i MEAKTIT , do te thote , te maresh jeten e Perjetshme.
 b)Te jesh i cliruar nga vdekja gjithashtu do te thote , te mos jesh nen gjykim te ligjit.  Pali tek Romak: 7:6. thote se tani , ne te krishteret, jemi te "zgjidhur nga ligji"  , dhe keshtu sherbejme ne risine e fryems. Te jesh frymor do te thote te jesh i rilindur ne Krishtin Jezus. (kujtoni cfare i tha JEzusi Ninkodemit ,  dhe lexo Romak:6:1-7:)
  Por cfare do te thote te mos qenit nen ligj dhe i cliruar prej Ligjit? 
Ligji i Perendise dhene njeriut  ka disa qellime, ku nje prej qellimeve kryesore te tij ishte , njohja e mekatit. Pra me ane te ligjit njihet mekati (Romak:7:7.)  dhe duke njohur MEKATIN , njeriu arin te njohe drejtesine e Perendise, te cilin ai e shkel sa here qe mekaton. Pra Ligji na meson se si mekater qe jemi meritojme vdekjen e perjetshme. Keshtu qe njeriu do te gjykohet prej Perendise me ane te ligjit te Perendise. Por cfare thote Pali per ne qe besojme tek Krishti?  Ne, thote Pali "Jemi te zgjidhur (te cliruar)nge ligji". qe do te thote: nuk jemi nen gjykim te tij. 
 Por cfare do te thote te mos jesh nen gjykim te ligjit? Te mos jesh nen gjykim te ligjit , se pari  do te thote, te mos jesh nen mekat, sepse ligji ndeshkon njeriun qe mekaton duke zbatuar drejtesine e Perendise . Se dyti, te jesh i cliriuar nga ligji do te thote, te jesh i drejte perpara Perendise. Por si u beme te drejte per Perendine? Kete e aritem me  ane te Jezusit ne kryq. Ne me ane te gjakut te tij te pafajshem, morem shlyerjen prej MEKATIT. Ligji i Perendise thote se, mekati shlyhet vetem me gjak Hebrenj:9:22: dhe keshtu  ne me ane t gjakut te paster te Jezus Krishtit jemi te drejte dhe te paster nga MEAKTI, para Perendise. Bibla thote se JEzusi vdiq ne kryq jo per veten e tij , sepse ai ishte i drjete  dhe i pamektashem, por ai vdiq per ne , qe do te thote, i gjithe gjykimi i Perendise  me ane te ligjit te bjere dhe te zbatohet ne te. Kjo eshte arsyeja kryesore se perse Jezusi vdiq ne kryq. Ligji zbaton drejtesine e Perendise , duke ndeshkuar Fajtorin , dhe ne astin konkret Jezusi e mori FAJIN ose MEAKTIN ton duke e hedhur mbi vete, dhe duke u gjendur FAJTOR per shkakun tone. Psh. Kur femija thyen nje gje me vlere te dikujt, eshte prindi i tij ai qe duhet ta paguaje kete dem, dhe keshtu femija te jete i shfajsuar , jo me ane e  etij, por me anen e prindit te tij. . Pra qysh ne momentin qe JEzusi vdiq ne kryq, NJERIU u clirua nga MEAKTI dhe paga e MEAKTIT vdekja. Por perse JEzusi u ringjall? Se pari Bibla na verteton se Jezusi ishte i pamektashem ne vete te tij. Pra simbas ligjit ai ishte i DREJTE  sepse nuk e kishte shkelur ate ne asnje pike, dhe keshtu nuk meritonte vdekje. Pikerisht Perendia i Drejte e ringjalli ate prej vdekjes, sepse ai vdiq per njeriun , dhe ne baze te DREJTESISe se tij, e cila u tregua ne ringjalljen e tij , ne te gjithe morem DREJTESINE  e tij , dhe ne baze te DREJTESISE  se tij, ne qendrojme te drejte parpara Perendise. Kjo eshte arsyeja baze se perse pa Krishtin nuk ka clirim dhe shpetim nga vdekja. Por le te hidhemi konkretisht tek Shpetimi. 
 # Ai njeri i cili e ka pranuar JEzusin si shpetimtarin e jetes se tij , si dhe eshte i DREJTE perpara Perendise  me ane te DREJTEISISE  se Jezuit, do te gjykohet ne diten e fundit ku Perendia do ta gjykoje boten me DREJTESI apo jo?
 Perseri vijem perballe nje pyejtejej teper te rendesishme dhe fondamentale.
 Te pransoh Jezusin si shpetimtarin e Jetes tende do te thote: 
 1- Te clirohesh nga MEKATI dhe denimi i MEKATIT.
 2- Te jesh i cliruar nga ligji dhe jo nen gjykim te tij.
 3- Te jesh i DREJTE perpara Perendise , me ane te DREJTESISE se Jezusit.
 4-  Te jesh i rilindur dhe i gjalle per Perendine , si dhe i vdekur per boten. 
  5- Te kalosh nga  VDEKJA  ne  JETE, duke mare  Jeten e Perjtshme, dhuraten e Perendise.
 Keto jane pikat me thelbesore rreth pyetjes se mesiperme. 
 Por perseri pyesim:  A do te gjykohen ata qe e kane pranuar Jezusin si shpetimtarin e jetes se tyre? 
 Fjala, te "gjykohesh", do te thote: te qenit fajtor. Pra Ligji , thote Pali, u dha per gjykimin e te padrejteve(mekaterve ata qe nuk besojne tek Krishti) dhe jo per te DREJTIT. Gjithmone te drejtit nenkuptojme vetem ata qe permbushin te pese pikat e mesiperme, dmth. besim dhe pranim te Krishtit. Nese shkoni ne nje salle gjyqi , do te shihni se gjyqtari gjykon ate qe eshte para bangos se te akuzuarit, dhe jo spekatoret ne salle. Pra ligji bije mbi fajtorin. Ky eshte koncepti baze biblik.  Te gjithe ata  qe do te dalin para gjykatores se Krishtit , jane vetem se Fajtore , sepse Perendia njeh gjithshka , dhe azgje nuk eshte e fshehur pe te , prandaj dhe gjykon me drejtesi. 
  #Dikush mund te pyese dhe te thote: Perse ne te krishteret shpetuam nga ndeshkimi i ligjit dhe ata qe nuk besojne nuk mund te shpetojne,  ose perse ne nuk do te gjykohemi dhe ata do te gjykohen? 
 Arsyen kryesore e kam sqaruar me siper , por me duhet qe te shtoj edhe dicka.  Ne thelb njeriu eshte njeri, si i krishteri po keshtu edhe jo i krishteri, por I krishteri ka "mjetin" e shfajsimit nga mekati, ndersa jo i krishteri  nuk e ka pranuar kete "mjet" per shfajsim. Psh. kjo eshte njesoj si ai , i cili, nese paguan "demin" qe i ka shkatuar tjetrit,  athere tjetri nuk e con ate ne gjyq, por ne te kundert ai do te gjykohet  ne baze te ligjit dhe do te futet ne burg. Prandaj dhe Jezusi tha: Pajtohuni me kundershtarin tuaj pa vajtur ne gjyq, sepse ne gjyq gjyqtari do te te mare do te te gjykoje dhe do  te te fute ne burg. 
 Tek Perendia nuk  ka anesi, sepse ai eshte DREJTESIA  vete. Perendia nuk mund te mbaje anesi duke shkelur parimine tij. Ligji i Perendise eshte dhene per gjykim, dhe keshtu Perendia do te gjykoje vetem fajtoret, te cilet nuk pranuan SHFAJSUESIN.  Kjo anesi ndodh tek njeriu, ne kohen e diktatures, nese kishe baba Enverin apo nje anetar te byrose e me tujte, asnje ligj nuk mund te verponte mbi ty , sikur te beje cfare te doje dhe keshtu  duhet te pranojem se, ne kete rast kemi shkelje te ligjit, dhe te shkelesh ligjin ke shkelur drejtesine, dhe te shkelesh drejtesine ke shkelur parimin e nje shteti. Pra nuk eshte ky koncept qe mund te na udheheqe ne lidhje me Gjykimin e Perndise. 
 Ligji  i Perendise u zbatua plotesisht nga njeriu Jezus Krisht. Ai , thote bibla,  e plotesoi ligjin.   Ky fakt ka nje rendesi shume te madhe . 
Cfare do te thote: Jezusi plotesoi Ligjin, si dhe cfare rendesi ka ky fakt per te krishteret?  Se pari, Ai  e mbajti Ligjin  te pashkelur, gje te cilen askush pervec tij nuk mund ta bente , sepse njeriu ishte pasasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves, dhe keshtu ai trashegonte MEKATIN. Se dyti, Jezusi e plotesoi me ne fund qellimine ligjit, drejtesine e ligjit. Sepse Perendia ja dha ligjin njeriut, ne menyre qe ai te njihte drejtesine e Perendise, te njihte mekatin ne te cilin jetonte, si dhe te mos e shkelte drejtesine e Perendise, pra keshtu nejriu duke njohur ligjin  dhe duke mos e shkelur ate , ai do te mund te behej i drejte. Por njeriu nuk mundi ta mbante ligjin e pashkelur, sepse lindi nen mekat. Kete pike te veshtire qe qendronte midis ligjit dhe njeriut , e plotesoi njeriu Jezus Krisht. keshtu me ne fund njeriu ariti te dale i drejt para Perendise , jo me ane te verpave te ligjit, por me ane te besimit tek Krishti. Kjo eshte fitorja qe ne arritem  me ane te Jezusit ne Kryq, si dhe me ane te ringjalljes se tij nga vdekja, si nje deshmi e ringjalljes per te gjithe ata qe jane te drejte para Perendise , me ane te Birit te Perendise , Zotit Krisht. Keshtu i krishteri perpara Perendise  nuk eshte me nje i padrejte nen MEKAT dhe ndeshkim te ligjit, ai duke pasur Jezusin, ka DREJTEISNE, dhe ligji nuk mund te gjykoje gjerat e drejta, por te padrejtat. 
 Por a do te gjykohet nje i krishtere, i cili permbush te pese pikat e mesiperme? 
 Kete do ta shohim radhes tjeter. Do te kisha deshire qe nese ka dikush ndonje pyetje ,  eshte i mirpritur.
 Zoti Krisht ju bekofte. 
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## Seminarist

z.Deshmues!

Ti po prek menjehere nje teme, pa cituar te gjithe vargjet, pasazhet, mendimet e krishtera ne histori ne lidhje me kete pike.

Te gjitha keto ti nuk mund ti hedhesh poshte...

Tashti, une sic kam theksuar deri me tash, nuk kam ndermend te te sjell kundravargje, apo kundrapasazhe, e keshtu te filloj nje kundra loje (edhe pse fare e lehte per mua) bisede.

Deshira ime eshte qe une ti le vendin atyre qe paten me eksperience se une te flasin per keto pika. E bej kete, pasi une deshiroj qe lexuesit po ashtu do te njeihen ne menyre te tille me nje mendim zyrtar e historik te krishterimit, e jo me capkenlleqet e Klodit apo ndokujt tjeter, ne perpjkjen per tia hedhur njeri-tjetrit.

Tashti sic e ceka me siper, ka shume rendesi qe te shihet kjo doktrine (e shpetimit) ne menyren sa me te gjere e perfshirese, ku hyjne mundesisht te gjitha pasazhet e bibles ne lidhje me kete ceshjte, eksperienca e te krishtereve ne shekuj me kete mesim...

E shkeputur prej ketyre, ky mesim eshte fare lehte te keqinterpretohet, duke iu pershtatur mendjesive perosnale te izoluara edhe te denoncuara nga krishterimi shekullor qe vjen qe nga shekulli i pare...

Une posedoj material te shumte (ndoshta te "pafunde" per kete teme, ne forma te ndryshme..) edhe nuk di se cilin te te sjelle me pare, e te se ciles natyre...

Ke ti ndonje preference?

----------


## deshmuesi

Se pari deshiroj te jesh mire me shendet .
 Qellimi i kontributit ne kete forum dhe ne te gjithe jeten time te krishtere   eshte,  te sjell njerezit tek Krishti. Mua me pelqen pjesmarja e te krishtereve ne kete lloj sherbese. diskutimi qe une kam sjelle eshte i bazuar plotesisht ne bibel, pasi per te Krishterin bibla eshte baza ku ai mbeshtet, dhe ku Fryma  e Shenjte i zbulon atij te fshehtat e Perendise.  Ju jeni gjithmone i mirpritur ne cdo diskutim me cfare do lloj materjali qe te sillni. Por eshte e udhes qe te ndalemi tek nje pike , e cila ka nje rendesi shume te madhe. Ne duhet te kemi "Etalonin" , nepremjet te cilit do te mund te shqyrtojme se cfare qendron dhe duhet bere, si dhe cfare nuk qendron dhe nuk duhet bere. Per mua "baza ku une nisem dhe e mbeshtet cdo gje , fillon prej bibles. Une e di se e njejta Fryme qe ishte tek Apostujt ,eshte dhe tek mua. I Nnjejti Perendi qe ishte tek apsotujt eshte dhe tek mua. E njejta fjale qe ju predikua apostujve mu predikua  dhe  mua. I njejti besim qe ishte tek apsotujt eshte dhe tek une. Te njejtin shpetim qe moren apostujt mora dhe une. Te njejtin Krisht qe besuan apostujt besoj dhe une . I njerit Krisht qe shpetoi apsotujt me shepetoi edhe mua.  Pra une perzgjedh dhe pranoj si te perendishme , cdo gje qe bazen e saj e ka ne nje unison me biblen. Kjo eshte perzgjedhja ime personale, dhe nuk mund te gjykoj askend, nese ai nuk perputhet me kete gje. Faktet kane treguar , se ata qe kane ndjekur dhe nuk i jane ndare bibles dhe mesimeve te saj, nuk kane gabuar  ne misjonin dhe sherbesen e Perendise.  Te gjitha keto qe thashe Klodi, jane ato cka une perzgjedh dhe i permbledh ne fjalen "Etalon".
 Menyra ime e predikimit eshte gjithmone ne perupthje te plote me biblen , pasi per mua bibla  qendron mbi cdo njeri dhe sekt.  
Ne te gjitha temat   e mija, une   jam mbeshtetur ne fjalen  e Perendise (biblen), dhe nen mesimin  e Frymes se Shenjte.
 Persa i perket materjaleve tuaja, une nuk kam te drejte qe tju gjykoj , por kam te drejte qe te perzgjedh dhe te pranoj vetem ato qe mbeshteten plotesisht ne fjalen e Perendise, ne Bibel.
 Ps. Me pelqen fryma e diskutimit.
 Me respekt deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Do te ftoja te gjithe te krishteret qe te jepnin mendimin e tyre biblik ne lidhej me kete teme kaq te rendesishme.
 Me respekt deshmuesi.

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje!

 Pa dyshim qe shpetimi prej mekatit eshte tema me e rendesishme per njeriun ne kete bote sepse pa qene te shpetuar jemi te humbur pergjithmone.Edhe gjithe mesazhi biblik kete teme ka ne qender te tij zgjidhjen e problemit te mekatit qe njeriu ka ndaj Zotit.Dhe fale hirit te Perendise sot ky problem eshte i zgjidhur nepermjet gjakut te paster te Jezu Krishtit qe shleu mekatet e cdonjerit prej nesh qe besojne tek Ai  dhe qe e pranojne Ate si Zot e Shpetimtar Amen.
Per mua kjo eshte gjeja me e rendesishme per cdo njeri besimi tek Jezu Krishti, por djalli me mashtrimet e tij e largon vemendjen e njerezve dhe sjell gjera te tjera ne mendjet e tyre.Le te perpiqemi qe t'jua bejme te qarte njerezve rendesine e ungjillit te Zotit Jezu Krisht se cdonjeri mund te pranohet nga Perendia nepermjet Krishtit.

 Me respekt, Astriti!
 Zoti ju bekofte!

----------


## deshmuesi

Le te vazhdojme me pjesen e dyte te kesaj teme kaq te rrendesishme,  sic eshte "Shpetimi ".
 Ashtu sic e kam theksuar edhe me siper , "Shpetimi" eshte nje dhurate e hirit te pamase qe Perendia ka per njeriun , si qenien e tij me te dashur. Ne bibel Jezusi na tregon shume shembelltyra rreth shpetimit te njeriut , rreth marjes se ketij Shpteimi , si dhe konkretisht se cfare Shpetimi eshte ne thelb te tij. 
 Perendia e pergatiti kete "Shpetim" te njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja , me ane te Birit te tij Zotit Krisht. Kryqi eshte vendi ku u krye vepra e shptimit te njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Cila eshte mardhenia dhe kontributi i njeriut ne kryerjen e kesaj vepre te kryqit?  Fatkeqesisht njeriu nuk kontriboi ne asnje pike , i vetmi "kontribim" i tij ishte : kryqezimit qe ai i beri Birit te Perendise. Me kryqezimin qe njeriu i beri Birit te Perendise Zotit Krisht,  ne shohim se sa e madhe eshte dashuria dhe Hiri i Perendise  per njeriun. Perendia ne vend qe ta ndeshkonte njeriun perfundimisht , per shkak te kryqezimit qe i beri Birit te tij ne kryq, Ai  i dha njeriut Hir , Meshire dhe Dashuri.  Keto jane tri shtyllat baze ne te cilat qendron  "Shpetimi". Perendia kete veper kaq mizore dhe mekatare, qe njeriu tregoi ndaj Birit te tij te vetmelindur Zotit Krisht, e ktheu ne nje bekim  per te , duke i dhene mundesine njeriut qe te vije perfundimisht ne paqe me Perendine, nepermejt rruges se kryqit. 
 Q te flasesh mbi "shpetimin" e Perendise, duhet me patjeter qe te shtjellosh se pari se, cfare eshte Besimi. Besimi dhe Shpetimi kane nje lidhje te drejtperdrejte me njeritjetrin: Pa Besim nuk ka Shpteim , dhe pa Shpetim nuk ka Besim. Le te flasim shkurtimisht se cfare eshte Besimi si dhe mardhenia e njeriut me te.
   #Besimi
 Cfare do te thote te besosh dhe te kesh Besimin e Perendise?
 Ne kete teme nuk dua te flas konkretisht mbi Besimin, pasi kete do teme do ta sjell ne nje shkrim te ardheshem, por shkurtimisht do te flas se cila eshte mardhenia e besimit me shpetimin e Perendise. 
 "Shpetimi" eshte nje veper e pergatitur prej Perendise dhe qendron para cdo nejriu, pra  cdo kush eshte i lire dhe ftuar per ta mare kete "Dhurate" te Perendise.  Mendyra e vetme per ta mare kete "Dhurate" te Perendise, eshte : vetem  nepermejt Jezus Krishtit. Perse kjo "Dhurate Perendie jepet vetem nepermejt Jezus KRishtit?
 Mendosj se kjo eshte nje pyejte teper e rendesishme  dhe fondamentale. Ishte piekrisht JEzusi ai i cili dhe nepermejt te cilit , u arrit fitorja ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes. Pra JEzusi e mundi vdekjen me vdekje, duke u ringjallur prej saj, keshtu vdekja nuk pati me pushtet mbi te.  Jezusi e "veshi" njeriun dhe e nxori ate nga vdekja ne jete, nepermjet rruges se kryqit. Pra cdo njeri i cili pranon Jezusin  si sheptimtarin e jetes se vet, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse e  lejon Jezusin , qe ta nxjere ate nga vdekja ne jete , nerpemjet kryqit te tij . Ringjallja e Krishtit eshte FAKT i deshmuar , i daljes nga vdekja ne jete. Ne asnje besim dhe doktrine tjeter pervec Krishtirizmit  , nuk do te gjeni nje FAKT kaq konkret dhe te kryer.  Por le te vijme tek Besimi dhe mardhenia e tij me Shpetimin. 
# Jo cdo besim te con ne Shpteim. 
  Nese Besimit tuaj i mungon e Verteta, atehere ai eshte nje besim ne kotesi, pra Besimi ka ne thelb te tij te Verteten. 
Besimi ka nje "objekt" mbi te cilin mbeshtet dhe vepron. Nese ky "objek" ne te cilin ju e kini mbeshtetur besimin tuaj  eshte i Vertete, atehere perfundimi ne te cilen ai te nxjer eshte  real. Pra ju e kini arritur prefundimisht dhe e kini mare ate qe kini perzgjedhur, shpresuar  dhe deshiruar.  Cfare do te thote kjo ne lidhej me nje besimtar tek Perendia? Sot ne bote ka nje shumllojshmeri besimesh, por duhet pranuar se nga e gjitha kjo llojshmeri besimesh, vetem nje eshte i verteti. Ne realitet cdo besim thote: Une jam i verteti. Por gjerat nuk varen nga cka ne deshmojme si besimtare, por nga cfare Perendia deshmon dhe FAKTON konkretisht . Por si deshmon Perendia , rreth besimit te vretete? Ketu eshte pyetja qendrore dhe thelbesore  per te shpjeguar besimin e vertete.  
 Bibla thote se , Perendia nuk e ka la veten e tij pa DESHMI Romak:1:19-20. Pra Perendia i ke treguar njeriut  plotesisht ne thelb, qellimin e tij  ne lidhje me shpetimin e njeriut nga vdekja. Bibla, duke filluar qysh nga Zanafilla dhe deri tek Apokalipsi, na njeh me kataterin e Prendise, me madheshtine dhe  autrotetin fuqiplote te tij, me qellimin e tij rreth shpetimit te njeriut nga vdekja, me ralizimin ne menye konkrete te shpetimit te njeriut nga vdekja, pra Perendia na ka dhen konkretisht me FAKTE te dukshme ekzistencen e vet, si dhe rrugen e shpetimt te njeriut drejt jetes se perjetshme. Ne asnje liber tjeter nuk do te gjeni  , pervec bibles, se cfare eshte mekati ne thelb, se si ne e njohim mekatin dhe perse themi eshte mekat?  Kush na e tregon kete? Kete na e tregon vetem Ligji i Perendise , i cili eshte i dhene ne bibel , ai  na njeh ploteisht me mekatin ne thelb dhe ne karakter. Fete e tjera , nuk kane asnje lloj menyre per ta treguar thelbin dhe karaterin e makatit, sepse nuk kane asnje ligj te Perendise, dhe keshtu te gjitha keto besime ,  flasin vetem ne nje hamendje(te huazuarprej bibles) rreth ceshtjes mekat. Po  keshtu duhet then edhe per DREJTESINE e Perendise. Perendia ne bibel nepermejt ligjit te tij, i tregon njeriut Drejtesine dhe parimin e Perendise.  Pra te gjitha keto besime te cilat ne thelb nuk kane vulen e Perendise, nuk jane gje tjeter vecse mesime te njeriut. 
 Pra nese njeriu nuk njeh Perendine , nuk ka si te njohe mekatin dhe drejtesine e Perendise,  keto jane dy ceshtje te cialt e mbajne njeriun larg Paqes me Perendine. Por nese nuk njeh Perendine  cili eshte besimi yt?  Aterhe dalim ne perfundimin dhe temi se, ky besim  te cilit i mungon e Verteta,   nuk te con ne Shpetimin e Perendise. 
 #Besimi ne te Verteten, do te thote Besimi tek Jezusi. 
 JEzusi na tregoi konkretisht dhe naj faktoi me VEPRA  rugen e shpetimit, duke u ringjallur nga vdekja. Ringjallja e Krishtit eshte thellbi i se Vertetes. Nese Jezusi nuk do te ishte ringjallur , atehre e gjithe bibla do te ishte vecse nje mashtrim, sepse ku nuk ka te vertete  ka mashtrim, dhe atje ku eshte  mashtrimi eshte djalli satana. 
Cili eshte besimi qe te con ne Shpetim?
 Besimi tek Krishti eshte i vetmi besim qe te jep jeten e perjetshme. Por perse?
 Ps. Peseri vazhdon pyetja: A do te gjykohet i krishteri ne diten e gjyqit te Perendise?  Kjo pergjigje do te jepet ne fund te kesaj teme, pasi te jete dhene plotesisht , zbulesa biblke rreth shpetimit , te kesaj dhurate te hirit te Perendise.
 deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

I dashur lexues! 
 Ky shkrim eshte pak i gjate, dhe per kete keroj qe te kesh pak durim. faleminderit.
  Le te vijme keshtu ne pjesen e trete , te temes se "Shpetimit".
 Ne pjesen e meparshme  ne pame shkurtimisht  se, cfare eshte "Besimi" i vertete, dhe se vetem nepermejt besimit te vertete njeriu mund te mare shpetimin e Perendise. Pra vetem Besimi tek Krishti te jep mundesine e marjes se dhurates se Perendsie, Jeten e perejteshme.
 Po keshtu folem se Shpetimi i Perendise eshte Dhurate  qe buron prej hirit te shumfarshem te Perendise, pra njeriu nuk investon aspak ne plotesimin e kesaj Dhruate , si dhe nuk mund ta meritoje ate me anet te asnje lloj vepreje. 
  Doktrina te ndryshme brenda krishterizmit, perpiqen te japin interpretime te ndryshme , persa i perket Shpetimit te njeriut nga vdekja.  ME rastisi te isha njehere, ne nje kishe adventiste( e dites se shtate).  Ne kete kishe shkova disa here regullisht , ku digjoja predikimet e pastorit te kesaj kishe. Gjithmone me ka pelqyer qe te shkoj ne kisha te ndryshme dhe te digjoj predikime te ndryshme , pasi vete nuk i perkas ndonje dominacioni te caktuar. E vetemja gje qe me pelqen ta quaj veten eshte: te qenit i krishtere. 
 Nje dite nje dretjuese  e kesaj kishe me fton ne shtepi per nje vizite, qe te pinim se bashku nje caj. ME kenaqesi e pranova ftesen e saj, sepse si dretjuese qe ishte, kisha deshire qe te diskutoja me te rreth dhurates se  Shpetimit te Perendise.  
 Kisha adventiste, (e dites se shtate) , ne dotkrinen e saj ka  mbajtjen e sabatit, ose mbjatjen e dites se shtune. Kisha sabatiste ose adventiste, ne thelb te saj  eshte kishe e krishtere, pra nuk hyn ne kishat e reme . Ajo pranon plotesisht doktrinen e krishtere, por ne lidhje me Hirin e Perendise si dhe dhuraten e Hirit te Perendise, ajo ka disa pika te vecanta, ku nje nga keto eshte, mbajtja e dites se shtate , si nje pike e rendesishme qe ndikon drejtpersedrejti ne marjen e dhurates se Perendise. Mbajtja e kesja dite,(simbas tyre) ka nje influece te drejtperdrejte ne  dhuraten e shpetimit. Por a eshte keshtu? Le te ndjekim se bashku biseden qe une bera me kete drejtuese te kesaj kishe . 
 Keshtu nje dite pas predikimit  ne kishe, une vajta ne shtepine e kesaj drejtuese , se bashku me gruan time . Pasi na serviri cain , ajo u ul se bashku me ne dhe me tha: mendoj se ke dicka per te thene.  Po, ju drejtova une.  Une kam nje kohe te gjate si i krishtere, dhe gjithmone njerezve te ndryshem ne kisha te ndryshme ne te  cilat kam vajtur, ju kam bere nje pyejte, te cilen po ta bej edhe ty  edhe burrti tend. Ajo ma kthehu: je i mirpritur .  Atehere une i thashe:  NEse JEzus Krishti vjen ne kete cast, si mendon ju : Jeni te shpetuar apo jo? Pashe se kjo pyejte i vuri te dy burre e grua ne mendime. Athere ajo u hodh e para dhe tha: MEndoj se ende nuk jam e denje per te qene e shpetuar. Kjo qe nje pergjigje te cilen nuk e prisnja, por e ndjeja se ajo foli te verteten . Ndersa burri i saj tha: Une mendoj se jam i shpetuar. Atehere mora fjalne dhe i thashe: Cfare te  te ka mbetur pa bere, te cilen  mendon se duhet ta besh, ne menyre qe ta maresh dhuraten e shpetimit? Ajo menjehere me tha: Mendoj se diten e shtate nuk e mbaj ashtu sic duhet, pra me vepra me dukete se ende nuk e meritoj dhe nuk  jam e shpetuar.
 Le te shkeputemi nga kjo bisede me kete grua, dhe le te hidhemi ne thelb te ceshtjes.
 A ka ndonje veper , me ane te se ciles njeriu do te mund ta meritoje dhe siguroje  dhuraten e shpetimin? Nese do te kishte qofte edhe vetem nje, atehere  nuk kishte vend Hiri i Perendise. Hiri i Perendise eshte e vetmja mundesi qe i jepet njeriut per te mare dhuratene Perendise, pasi veprat e tij jane vecse mekat. 
 Asnje lloj Vepre prej njeriut , nuk e meriton dhuraten e shpetitmit, sepse atehre nuk do te ishte me dhurate dhe hir Perendie. 
 E di qe ndokush do te me tregoje letren e Jakobit dhe te me thote se, besimi pa verpa eshte i vdekur, dhe shpetimi nuk eshte vetem me ane te besmi  por dhe me ane te vepres.  Mos u nxitoni dhe ndiqni me kujdes vazhdimin e kesaj teme.
 Tre jane vargjet ku une do te mbeshtetem per ta treguar sa me qarte se, cila eshte dhurata e shpetimit, si dhe mardhenia e njeriut ne lidhje me kete dhurate te hirit te Perendise.
 Fillimisht le te ndalemi tek letra e Efesin:2:8-9.  Apostulli Pal , i cili ishte apostull qe u dergua prej KRishtit  tek johebrenjte per te shpallur ungjillin e shpetimit ,konkretisht ne lidhje me kete fakt , ai pohon:
   " Ju ( te krishtere)ne fakt, jeni te shpetuar me ane te HIRIT, nepermejt BESIMIT, dhe kjo nuk eshte nga ju, por eshte DHURATA e Perendise, jo nga VEPRA , qe te mos mburet askush."
 Fjalet e Plait jane te qarta dhe teper te kthjellta. Pali e tregon fare shkoqur se , cila eshte mardhenia e njeriut me dhuraten e shpetimit te Perendise. Ai thote se , asnje  lloj vepre prej njeriut nuk mund ti siguroje atij marjen e dhurates se shpetimit. Kjo dhurat vjen tek njeriu vetem ne saje te Hirit te shumfarshem te Perendise. Askush, thote Pali , nuk mund te mburet perpara Perendise, si nje njeri qe e ka merituar dhuraten e shpetimit. 
 Dhurata e Perendise, sic e kam shpjeguar edhe me siper, vjen tek nejriu dhe jepet falas , gjithmone vetem nese ai e pranon dhe beson tek Krishti. kjo eshte e vetmja veper qe nejriu duhet te beje. Ku e shohim kete fakt? Tek Gjoni 6:27-29. Jezusi ja u tregon plotesisht judenjve  kete te vertete. Ai ju thote atyre se : Ju duhet te punoni per ate ushqim qe mbete per jete te perjetshme , te cilen do ja u jape Biri i Perendise. Pra ketu JEzusi ju tregon atyre se, nese doni ushqim  per jete te perjetshem,  kete gje e ka ne dore vetem Biri i Perendise, pra ju te dashur Judenj , duhe te punoni pikerisht per kete ushqim.  Fjala Greke  e perdorur ketu prej Krishtit eshte : "Ergazesthe" qe do te thote : "Pune e kryer, energji e harxhuar". Pra ketu fjala pune nuk eshte perdorur thjesht si nje simbol, por si nje veprim me "ergo"(veprim).
 Por le te shohim se cfare i thane Judenjte Jezusit. Ata sapo digjuan se ekzistonte nje "Ushqim" qe te jepte jeten e perjetshme , kerkuan te dine menyren e marjes si dhe punen (ergo) qe ata duhej te benin per ta siguruar kete ushqim.
 Prandaj e pyeten Jezusin : Cfare duhe te bejem per te kryer "Punerat " e Perendise? dhe Jezusi ju thote atyre: Kjo eshte "puna" (ergon) e Perendise: ti BESONI Birit te Perendise. 
 Pra Jezusi na tregon se, e vetmja Pune e besimtarit per te mare jeten e Perjetshme eshte: Besimi tek Jezusi.  Por cili Besim? 
 Ketu duhet te ndalemi. Jezusi na tregoi se, Besimi qe te jep jeten e perjetshme eshte , VERPIM, dmth. PUNE e kryre(ergon).
 Ky lloj besimi quhet BESIM i GJALLE, dhe Jakovi ne letren e tij naj tregon teper saktesisht se,  Besimi i gjalle do te thote: VERPIM. Ky lloj besimi ka veprat e Perendise, ne te cilat ecen i krishteri. Per kete Jakobi thote: Jakob:2:22: Besimi vepron se bashku me veprat, qe do te thote: Pune e Perendise,(Gjon:6:29) te cilen e kryen i krishteri , ne menyre qe te mare Jeten e perjetshme. Me poshte Jakovi thote se, Besimi vepron se bashku me veprat e tij. Ai besim qe nuk ka vepra , eshte nje besim i vdekur dhe qe nuk te con tek Krishti , dhe keshtu nuk mund te maresh prej tij "Ushqimin"  qe mbetet ne jete te perjetshme. Njeriu, thote Jakovi, shfajsohet nga veprat dhe jo vetem nga besimi. Kjo eshte nje pike shume e rendesishme per tu kuptuar drejt. Doktrina te ndryshme krijojne nje perplasje , midis ketij vargu te jakobit, dhe vargut qe Pali ne jep tek letra e Efesjneve, ku thote se, Shpetimi eshte vetem ne saje te besimit , dhe jo ne saj te veprave. Nese i traton te ndara keto dy vargje , duke e futur konktraditen midis tyre, do te dalesh ne perfundim te gabuar. Jakobi dhe Pali plotesojne kuptimin e vertete te Shpetimit te Perendise, nepermejt besimt tek Krishti Jezus. Pra bibla ne thelb nuk ka kontradite, sepse eshe fjale Perendie, por njeriu per shkak te mosnjohjes se tij, e vendos kete hendek. Le ti analizojme te dyja vargjet  se bashku, ate te Palit tek Efesianet dhe ate te Jakovit, nen thenien e Krishtit drejtuatr judenjve tek Gjoni:6:27-29.
 Pali na tregon se Sheptimi eshte direkt dhurata e hirit te  Perendise, dhe njeriu nuk mund ta mare ate dhe ta meritoje ate , me asnje lloj vepre te tijen , e cfaredo lloi dhe sensi qofte ajo. Kjo dhurate i jepet njeriut FALAs, vetem me ane te BESIMIT te GJALLE tek Krishti. Jezusi na tregon se Besimi gjalle do te thote , Veprim(ergo), dhe Jakobi na tregon se nepermejt veprave njihet besimi, nese ai eshte i gjalle apo i vdekur.
 Atehere vijme ne pyetjen tjeter finale:  Ne cilin moment e mer shpetimin Besimtari i krishtere? 
 Besimtari e mer shpetimin qysh ne momentin qe perzgjedh dhe pranon Jezusin si Zotin dhe shpetimtarin e Zemeres se tij.
 Per kete gje do te flasim radhes tjeter.
 Ps. Deshiroj qe ta ndiqni kete teme me interes , sepse eshte tema me e rendesihme  per cdo te krishtere. Zoti ju bekofte. Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Matrix

I nderuar Deshmues,

Ti ke prekur nje teme shume te rendesishme per cdo njeri, ate te shpetimit. Te gjitha besimet qe ekzistojne ne bote jane thjesht pergjigje te kesaj pyetjeje: Cfare duhet te bejme qe te shpetojme?

Krishterimi, qe nga fillimet e tij I ka dhene pergjigje kesaj pyetjeje. Se si, une do te mundohem ta shpjegoj me poshte.

Por para se ta shpjegoj kete, do duhet te sqarojme nje pike tjeter:

Nga se te shpetojme? Cili eshte armiku yne nga i cili ne duhet te shpetojme?

Pergjigja direkte eshte:  Nga Ferri.

Po cfare eshte Ferri? 
Eshte vendi larg pranise se Zotit. Por a ka nje vend fizik qe te jete larg pranise se Zotit? Normalisht qe jo sepse kjo do ta bente Zotitn te kufizuar, gje qe e ben jo te plotfuqishem.
Prandaj  Ferri eshte pare jo si nje vend fizik, por si nje gjendje shpirterore, pra nje gjendje e te jetuarit  pa Zotin. 
Sipas  mendimeve te eterve te Kishes,  pas Ringjalljes, mekataret e te Drejtet do te jetojne ne te njejtin vend fizik, por ajo qe do ti dalloje eshte  perjetimi i ketij vendi nga secila pale.

Po e ilustrojme kete me nje shembull:
Bimet e gjalla dhe te vdekura ndricohen njelloj nga dielli, por te parat rriten, te dytat thahen.

Kjo eshte pak a shume ajo qe do te ndodhe.

Besimi Ortodoks nuk e ka pare Ferrin si nje kazan gjigand ku Perendia do te djege perjetesisht te denuarit, por  si Vendin ku mekatari vuan duke u gezuar
Te vuash duke u gezuar do te thote, te kamzhikohesh prej kamzhikut te dashurise.
Kjo torture, sipas eterve do te jete me e tmerrshmja sepse te denuarit do ti ndodhin keto:
----Do ti rritet pafundesisht dashuria ne shpirt per Krijuesin dhe per krijesat e Tij
----Do ta kuptoje dhe do ta ndjeje thelle mekatin e tij
----Rrjedhimisht do ti rritet pafundesisht deshira per ta ndrequr gabimin e tij
----Por nuk do ti jepet asnje mundesi per kete ndreqje

Kjo do te jete flaka e perjeteshme e dashurise qe do ta djege ne perjetesi.


Ky pra eshte Ferri, nga i cili duhet te shpetojme.

Tani vijme tek mjetet e shpetimit.

Luterianet qe ne fillim shpallen shpetimin vetem me ane te Besimit!
Kjo nuk eshte ajo qe ka besuar Kisha qe ne fillimet e saj.
Ajo qe ka besuar Kisha eshte se njeriu do te shpetoje me ane te sinergjise Hyjnore-Njerezore.

Sinergji eshte nje term i perdorur ne Kishen Ortodokse dhe do te thote Bashkeveprim.

Pra vete njeriu nuk mund ta shpetoje dot veten, por as Perendia nuk do qe ta shpetoje Vete njeriun, pra pa u ndihmuar nga njeriu vete.
Per kete te kujtoj historine e 5 bukeve dhe 2 peshqve.
Krishti kishte mundesine te ushqente turmen dhe pa ato buke e peshq, por nuk e beri.
Por Ai i shumoi ato buke dhe nuk i nxorri nga hici. Merre me mend pra, Ai qe nxorri boten nga hici, nuk do te mundtte te nxirrte dhe disa tonelata buke e peshq? 
Patjeter qe mundej por nuk e beri, sepse Ai donte te bashkevepronte me njeriun, mikun e Tij te dashur, ate qe mbartte shembelltyren e Tij.

Jo, deshmues, vetem besimi pa vepra nuk mund te beje dot asgje. 
Dhe demonet besojne, por ti nuk beson se ata jane te shpetuar, apo jo?
Por nuk ngritem kryqin tone cdo dite e te ecim ne gjurmet e Tij, Kryqi i Tij nuk do te kete asnje vlere per ne!


Ashtu si ty, edhe mua me pelqen te njihem me besimet e tjera e te shoh cfare besojne ata, dhe me ka rastisur disa dhjetra here te degjoj pyetjen standarte:  Po te vdesesh sot, ku do te shkosh?
Pergjigjia ime ka qene:  Nuk e di. Ate e di vetem Zoti. Une perpiqem cdo dite per shpetimin tim, por ne fund Gjykates eshte vetem Ai! Une e di gjithashtu se veprat e mia jane nje hic para veprave te Tij, per shpetimin tim, por eshte e rendesishme qe une ti jap Atij ato pese buke e dy peshq, qe Ai ti shumoje!

----------


## deshmuesi

Uroj se pari qe te jesh mire me shendet  dhe tja kalosh mire.
 NE shkrimin tuaj ka shume gjera te  cilat nuk gjejne asnje pike mbeshtetse ne Biblen e Perendise. Megjithate qellimi im nuk eshte tju kundershtoj , ju kini mendimin tuaj, por gjerat qendrojne kur perputhen plotesiht me fjlalen e Perendise , ne bibel.
 Ju flisni per nje lloj ferri i cili nuk eshte ashtu sic thote Krishti tek shembelltyra e te pasurit dhe Llazarit, ku buza e te pasurit digjej dhe ai kishte nevoje per pakez UJE, qe Llazari ti njomte buzen. Po keshtu Ferri nuk eshte bere per njeriun , Perendia ate e ka bere per Djallin  dhe demonet e tij, por fatkeqesisht jashte vullnetit te Perendise, ne to shkojne dhe ata , te cilet nuk e besuan Krishtin. Lexo Apokalipsin 20. Ne asnje vend ne bibel nuk thuhet se i drejti do te jetoje me te padrejtin , kjo  eshte nje shtese antibiblike, perkundrazi bibla thote se, i lumtur eshte ai qe u gjent ne ringjalljen e pare, dhe kata jane vetem besimtaret , te cilet do te jetojne me Perendine, ndersa ata qe do te ringjallen en ringjalljen e dyte jane te gjithe ata qe nuk ekane pranuar Krishtin si shpetimater te tyre. Keshtu mbi ta do te bjere gjykimi i Perednise , dhe do te flaken ne erresira te perjetshme.Ndersa Besimtaret do te jetojen ne Jeruazalimin   e ri. Nese deshiron mund te te jap shume referenca mbi keto qe te thashe. Ne shume gjera ju jeni kunder mesimit te bibles, nuk e di se sa ju e njihni shkrimin eShenjte por nga ato qe deshmoni , tregon se ju nuk e njihni ploteisht kete fakt biblik.
Sa per shpetimin , une ende nuk e kam mbaruar plotesisht shkrimin tim, do te kisha deshire qe mendimet e tua ti shihja te mbeshtetura ne fjalen e Perendise, biblen. 

 Me respekt deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

I nderuar deshmues,

Me vjen keq qe ti me akuzon per mosnjohje te Shkrimit. Une e pranoj qe nuk jam eksoert ne kete fushe, por sidoqofte edhe krejt i paditur nuk jam.
Bibla flet per Ferrin dhe Parajsen, por shpeshhere perdor terma simbolike per to. Zbulesa po ashtu flet per te ardhmen, por ti nuk beson se do te shfaqet nje kafshe fizike apo jo?

Qellimi i paravolise se Llazarit nuk ishte te tregonte si eshte Ferri e Parajsa, por per te treguar se njeriu nuk duhet te vrapoje pas pasurise!

Nqs ti e di me saktesi si eshte Ferri e Parajsa, na e thuaj e ne qe ta mesojme!!!!
Ajo Kishe e cila shkroi Biblen dhe e perzgjodhi dhe e ruajti, nen ndricimin e Frymes se Shenjte, eshte po ajo Kishe qe pranon se Ferri e Parajsa nuk jane vende fizike dhe qe Ferri nuk eshte si ai qe pershkraun Dante Aligieri ne Komedine Hyjnore.
Nqs Ferri do ishte vend vuajtjesh fizike, me beso, do ishte shume me i mire se ai Ferr qe pershkruan Kisha Ortodokse.

Ferri eshte "Vend i dashurise", sado paradoksale te duket kjo!

Aty mekataret do te kuptojne se cdo te thote te mekatosh kunder dashurise!!!!
Dhe nuk do te jene ne gjendje te bejne asgje!

Sidoqofte, qellimi i shkrimit tim nuk ishte te tregonte si eshte Ferri, por qe per te mos shkuar aty nuk duhet vetem besimi por dhe vepra!!!

Me kupton i nderuar deshmues!!!
Njoh shume luteriane qe para nje viti me shpallnin "Jemi te shpetuar!!!" dhe sot nuk dine ku kane koken!
Cfare do beje Zoti me keta?
Mos duhet t'i coje ne parajse vetem se njehere thirren "Jezusi eshte Zot!"

Me beso, Luterianizmi eshte pararendes i AntiKrishtit!!!!!!

Me dashuri ne Krishtin!

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues!

Cfare ka kunder mesimeve biblike ne shkrimin e Matrixit?

Meqe tema eshte per shpetimin e jo per pershkrimin e parajses apo ferrit, po permendim se eshte thene se Kisha beson ne shpetimin bashkeveprues (sinergji) te Perendise me ane te Hirit te tij edhe njeriut qe ndjek hirin, dmth con nje jete te paster (te rilindur do thonit ju, apo ben vepra te mira do thojne katoliket).

Ky mesim nuk eshte biblik? A nuk flet Jakovi per padobi te beses pa vepra? A nuk flaet Pavli per shkelberesit qe nuk kane vend ne parajse (nuk beri gje perjashtim ndaj atyre qe pohuan Krishtin, por me teper ata paralajmeron se c'i pret nqs nuk rrine besnike)

e gjithe Bibla flet per bashkeveprim, ndryshe vetem pohimi se beson nuk te shpeton (edhe demonet besojne, por dridhen nga frika...).

Ndersa pershkrimi i parajses edhe ferrit mua mu duk pak i guximshem prej Matrix, edhe do te doja ti kerkoja te jete i kujdeshem kur pohon gjera te tilla. E mira eshte te thuhet se eshte mendimi yt personal, qofte edhe i bazuar ne disa eter, por jo ta paraqesesh si mendim zyrtar te Kishes.

Ajo qe Eterit kane dashur te thone me pershkrimet e sjella prej Matrix eshte perpjekja e tyre per te pare ne ndeshkimin e ardhshem jo ne faktin se Perendia eshte hakmarres, gezon ne vuajtje e ndeshkime, apo se eshte burim vuajtje, por deshen te theksojne se Ndeshkimi i ardhshem do te jete pasoje paresisht i vete vendimit tone mbi perjetesine edhe jo se Zoti nga vetja do te na denoje. Dmth refuzimi i dashurise se Zotit do te kthehet ne vuajtje...


Megjithate, une e kam thene gjithnje, qe  e ekstremizojne pak kete pike, se Diten e Gjykimit, do jete Zoti Ai qe mbi fron do gjykoje e do jap vendim, edhe pse vendimi eshte marre prej vete veprimeve tona.

----------


## deshmuesi

Z. Klodi!
 Faleminderit per nderhyrjen tende ne lidhje me ate  cka Matrix perpiqet te shpjegoje.  Rreth shpetimit ka lloj lloj doktrinash  te cilat predikohen nga sekte te ndryshme te krishtere. Une po sjell kete shkrim jo nga vetja ime as nga dituria ime, por nen mesimin e Frymes dhe fjalen e Perendises. Une do te shpjegoj me poshte se cfare thote Pali ne lidhje me shpetimin, si dhe cfare thote Jakovi  po ne lidhje me shpetimin. "Gabimi " qe shume te krishtere bejne ne lidhje me keto  eshte se, ata e shohin te ndare mendimin e Palit nga ajo e Jakovit. Bibla nuk ka kontradita, konktradita qendron tek njeriu. Por gjithsesi vazhdoni te ndiqni kete shkrim , dhe jeni plotesisht te mirpritur te beni shpjegimet tuaja. Por do te kisha deshire qe te jemi te vemendshem dhe te mbeshtetur ne doktrinen e vertete , ne fjalen e Perendise , ne bibel. Nese mendimi im eshte i mbeshtetur  ne bibel atahere , nuk mendoj se nje shkrim tjeter do te mund ta kundershtoje ate, pasi asnje shkrim tjeter, pervecse bibles nuk mund te mbaje pergjegjesine para asaj qe flet dhe deshmon e mban vetem bibla e Perendise. 
 ME respekt Deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne vazhdim te shkrimit te mesiperm , me duhet te shpjegoj edhe nje pike tjeter te rendesishme , qe ekziston midis dy vargjeve , ate te Palit dhe ate te Jakovit.
 Nese deshironi  te merrni nje mesim te shkelqyer rreth Shpetimit, perpiquni qe vargun e Palit dhe ate te Jakovit  te mos e shihni te ndare vec e vec, por si pjese perberse , te cilat se bashku  na japin nje mesim te plote te Shpetimit te Perendise.
 Koknkretisht tek Efes:2:8-9. Apostulli Pal tregon se , Shpetimi nuk vjen tek njeriu si rezultat i asnje vepre njerezore. Pali me kete na tregon se, Shpetimi  nuk eshte shperblim , por Hir. Shpetimi meret vetem ne saje te besimi tek Krishti.  Njeriu nuk mund te beje vepren e Perendise, pa mare se pari besimin e Perendise, eshte absurde ta mendosh nje gje te tille. Po keshtu Pali na tregon se , Shpetimi vjen tek njeriu , kur ai ende nuk ka kryer asnje veper te perendishme , dhe per kete ai thote: "Jeni te shpetuar me ane te HIRIT , nepermejt BESIMIT....jo nga VEPRA." 
Nese e shikoni me kujdes  kete varg, Pali rendit te paren HIRIN dhe te dyten  Besen. Pra keto te dyja, jane te perjashtuara nga cdo VEPER, Pali thote se vetem prej Hirit te Perendise dhe Besimit tek njeriu , Perendia ben te mundur qe njeriu te mare dhuraten e Shpetimit. Me kete Pali na tregon se,  Vepra vjen tek i krishtri pasi ai eshte bere i krishtere, pasi ai ka mare Shpetimin, vetem atehere ai fillon te kryeje dhe te beje vepren e Perendise. Pa besuar me pare tek Perendia , nuk mund ti bindesh Perendise. Abrahami se pari BESOI , dhe kjo ju numura DREJTESI , thote  Jakov:2:23. Pra  Abrahami pasi besoi,  beri vepra te  Perendise, per te cilat na flet JAkobi. Shikoni me kujdes se cfare thuhet per Abrahamin:  Ai BESOI dhe kjo ju numura per DREJTESI. Te jesh i DREJTE do te thote, te jesh  i paster para Perendise dhe i pamekatshem. Shikoni Abrahamin:  Ai qysh ne momentin qe e besoi Perendine u DREJTESUA , thote Jakovi, qe  do te thote: ai mori Shpetimin ploteisht si nje dhurate Perendie, pa kryer ende asnje VEPER. Cila eshte vepra  qe i dha Abrahamit  mundesine,  per ta merituar te qenit i drejte perpara Perendise? Ketu nuk kemi asnje lloj vepre. Vepra vjen me pas, pasi ti ke mare vulen e drejtesise  ne baze te perzgjedhjes dhe besimit ne Perendia Jehovah. Abrahami ju BIND zerit dhe urdherit te Perendise, pasi BESOI, pasi kishte mare vulen e DREJTESISE , pasi u be miku i Perendise(Besimi ju quajt Drejtesi). Baza e Besimit eshte BINDJA ndaj Perendise dhe berja e Vullnetit te Tij.  Te bindesh  do te thote: Te veprosh . Por a mund te bente vepra Abrahami pa i besuar me pare Zotit, pa ju bindur me pare Zotit, pa qene me pare i DREJTE perpara Zotit? Kjo eshte arsyeja se perse Pali tek efesianet thote: Ju jeni te shpetuar me ane te H'irit dhe besimit tek KRishti , por jo nga vepra, sepse Vepra vjen pasi ke Besuar, dhe pasi je bere i Drejte ne sy te Perendise, dhe te jesh i Drejte do te thote te jesh i shpetuar.  Pra Pali na tregon "kathara" se, ne marjen e Shpetimit te  kesaj dhurate te Hirit te Perendise, nuk ka asnje investim njerezor, prandaj askush nuk mund te mburet  para Perendise. 
 Do te kisha deshire qe te lexonit shembelltyren e punetoreve ne ore te ndryshme , te  cilet punuan ne vreshtin e zoterise, Mateu:20. Zoteria mori puntore ne ore te ndryshme , qe ti punonin vreshtin , dhe  ne fund ai i pagoi te gjithe njesoj si ai qe punoi 12 ore, po keshtu edhe ai qe punoi nje ore. Krishti ne kete  shembelltyre na tregon se, keta puntore e kishin FITUAR pagen e tyre (dinarin, shpetimin)qysh ne monmenitn qe pranuan te vinin e te punonin ne kopshtin e zoterise.   "DINARI" nuk varej nga puna e tyre ne "VRESHT", pasi ata e siguruan ate perpara se te kryenin punen, "Dinari" varej nga Miresia e zotrise. Edhe sikur ata te punonin thjesht "nje minute" ne Vresht, Zoteria do ti paguante njesoj me te tjeret, nga nje dinar ne dite, prandaj dhe zoteria thote: A nuk  mund te bej cfare te dua me denaret e mij, dhe  nuk mund ti jap edhe ketij te fundit aq sa ty? Keto fjale kane nje kuptim thelbesor dhe te rendesishem ne lidhje me Shpetimin. Keshtu eshte dhe njeriu qe pranon Krishtin. Ai sapo e pranon Jezusin si shpetimtarine jetes se tij , ai ka mare "DINARIN", (shpetimin). Pas kesaj Perendia e vendos ate ,ne ate pjes te VRESHTIT (kisha) te tij, simbas aftesise qe ai ka. Perendia njeh zemrat dhe aftesite tek cdo njeri, te cilat i kthen ne funksion te kishes se tij. Te ardhurit tek "VRESHTI"  do te thote, ardhja e atij njeriu qe se pari ka pranuar  Krishtin, dhe me pas vjen ne kishen e Krishtit.(jo ndertesa kishtare ). 
Shpetimi eshte dhurate miresie qe vjen prej miresise se Perendise. Por le te vazhdojme perseri me poshte dhe le te shohim se cfare thote Jakovi ne letren e tij.
 Jakovi ne letrene tij  na jep mundesine qe te njohim   se, cili eshte BESIMI i VERTET qe te jep Jeten e perjetshme. Ne bote gjithmone ka pasur dhe ka nje llojshmeri besimesh te ndryshme, por jo cdo besim te con ne jete te Perjetshme. Pikerisht Jakovi me letrene tij na jep nje zbulese teper te rendesishme , ne menyre qe te kuptojme se cili eshte ia BESIM , i ndryshem nga te tjeret , qe te jep jeten e Perjetshme. Letra e Jakovit eshte nje nga letrat qe me pelqen se tepermi, per faktin se Jakovi , eshte thelbesor dhe konkret ne ate qe deshmon dhe thote. Pali na tregon thelbin e shpetimit ne lidheje me besimtarin e krishtere, ndersa Jakovi na tregon Thelbin e Besimit te vertete , qe te siguron jeten  e Perjetshme, por si Pali po keshtu edhe Jakovi ,  te dy jane ploteisht ne te njejtin mendim dhe deshmi se, Shpetimi vjen tek i krishteri pasi ai ka besuar (Abrahami besoi dhe kjo ju numurua DREJTESI. ) 
 Jakovi ne letrene tij na tregon dhe na jep mundesine, qe te njohim BESIMIN e VERTETE dhe keshtu te kuptojme plotesisht nese jemi te shpetuar apo jo.
 Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues!

Une verej si gjithnje, duhet bere kujdes sa me shume qe ne tema te tilla mos te vihet me paragjykime personale (gjithnje nqs vihet keshtu...), pasi verej se ti permend disa pika qe prej "nesh" as nuk jane vene ne pikepyetje, dmth pika mbi ate qe eshte Zoti qe don me ane te Hirit te Tij, pa shpetohemi ne, e jo thjesht vetem meriatat tona.

Pika te tilla, nga eksperienca ime reale, permenden shume nder ungjilloret apo protestantet, se i shtreberon katolicizmi, apo qofte edhe ortodoksia...

Tashti une, per tiu shmangur lojrave te fjaleve, edhe per ta bere sa me shkollar e historik diskutimin po te sjell nje shkrim katolik mbi kete pike.

Shkrimi natyrisht eshte kontrolluar nga une qe te jete ne konformitet me mesimet ortodokse mbi shpetimin.

Do ta sjell katolik e jo ortodoks, pasi katoliket qendrojne me afer terminologjikisht edhe mentalisht me botkuptimin protestanto-ungjillor se sa ortodokset...


per se shpejti edhe shpresoj te jete per sqarim te shume gjerave edhe koncepteve...

----------


## deshmuesi

Te falenderoj per kontributin tuaj, por cdo gje le te jete per te miren e Perendise, ne menyre qe njerezit te kuptojne se Perendia eshte aq i dashur sa qe dha Birin e tij ne kryq , qe kushdo qe beson ne te, te kete jete te perjetshme.
 Me respekt Deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Le te vazhdojme perseri me pjesen tjeter te shkrimit, mbi shpetimin e Perendise, i cili eshte nje DHURATE e HIRIT te Perendise. 
 Ashtu sic thashe edhe mesiper , Jakovi na tregon menyren nepermejt se ciles  i Krishteri, ka mundesine te njohe  nese e ka mare apo jo SHPETIMIN e Perendise nepremejt besimit qe ai ndejk. Asnje lloj mesimi ne bibel , nuk na nxjer ne Perfundimin se Veprat jane ceshtja me e rendesishme per te mare Shpetimin e Perendise.  Vepra eshte "Testi" qe tregon lloin e BESIMT , nese eshte nje BESIM qe vjen nga Perendia, apo vjen nga njeriu. BESIMI qe vjen nga Perendia, vjen se bashku me Shpetimin dhe veprat  e BESIMIT te cilat jane pregatitur prej Perendise per ate qe eshte i perzgjedhur. Per ta bere te qarte kete gje, le te kthehemi per nje moment tek biseda qe une zhvillova me  drejtuesen e kishes adventiste. Une i drejtova asaj pyetjen: "Nese Krishti vjen ne kete moment, jeni apo nuk jeni e shpetuar?" Per kete ajo me tha:
"Mendoj se ende nuk jam e Shpetuar." Ne pergjigjen e kesaj gruaje shohim nje deshmi te qarte, nepermjet se ciles ajo deshmon me gojen dhe shpirtine saj se, ende nuk e kishte mare shpetimin e Perendise.  Perse kjo grua dilte dhe  arriti ne kete Perfundim?  Fakt kemi perpara eshte se, ajo pranon qe ishte ende e pashpetuar, dhe keshtu nese JEzusi do te vinte aktualish ne ata moment , ajo do te gjindej jashte Portes, ku do te theriste :O Zot o Zot, por Zoti do ti thoshte: Ike se une nuk te njojh... Pra ku e mbeshteste "testimin" e saj mbi shpetimin kjo grua? Arsyej kryesore qe jo vetem kjo Grua, por dhe shume te tjere i mban lark Krishtit eshte se, Ajo kerkonte te merte shpetimin nepermejte VEPRAVE te saj, pra cdo gje e niste nga VETJA e saj. Kjo rruge eshte rruge qe nuk te con tek Perendia. Ajo kerkonte te merte shpetimin , me ane te merites se saj, pra ishte jashte HIRIT te Perendise. Shikoni perseri se si thote Pali:  ju jeni te shpetuar me ane te HIRIT dhe jo nga VEPRAT. (Kete fjale e thote Pali dhe jo deshmuesi.) Kjo ceshtje e trajtuar prej Palit eshte fondamentale per cdo te Krishtere. Por perse Pali na tregon se Veprat e njeriut jane te perjashtuara nga marja e kesaj DHURATe te Perendise?  Kjo , thote Pali , sepse asnje MISH , nuk mund te mburet para Perendise.  
 Me poshte une i drejtova kesaj gruaje  perseri nje pyejte, ku i thashe: "Ku eshte ai besim tek ju, qe te con tek Krishti?"  Kjo pyetje ju drejtohet te gjitha atyre qe jane ne te njejten pozite me kete grua. Nese ju nuk kini BESIMIN e Perendise, atehere si do te mund te njohesh Birin e Perendise dhe te maresh DHURATEN e tij?  Plali thote se ,Dhurata e shpetimit eshte FALAS, sepse buron prej HIRIT te Perendise. Duke u nisur nga ky koncept biblik duhet te pranoj se, Perendise nuk mund ti afrohesh me ane te veprave, por vetem me ane te besimit. Fakt kemi Izraelin. Judenjte keronin ti afroheshin Perendise , nepermejt Veprave, pa Besimin tek Krishti. Por nese ju e przgjidhni kete rruge, para jush qendron Ligji dhe zbatimi i tij ne te gjitha pikat. Nese e shkel Ligjin qofte dhe ne nje pike te v eteme, thote Jakovi ne letren e tij, ti ke shkelur te gjithe ligjin , dhe te shkelesh Ligjin do te thote te jesh nen denim te tij, pra te jesh ende nen mekat. Ndersa rruga me ane te BESIMIt tek Krishti, eshte e vetmja menyre  nerpemejt se ciles njeriu mund te vije ne paqe me Perendine, pa asnje lloj VEPRE te tij, sepse cdo gje e ka kryer Krishti ne kryq. Kjo eshte te kuptuarit drejt se Sheptimi vjen me ane te besimt pa veprat e njeriut , dhe pasi njeriu ka mare Shpetimin e Perendise nepremejt Besimit tek Krishti, ai eshte ne prani te Perendise, dhe keshtu nuk do te jetoje me si njeriu i botes duke bere veprat e Mishit, por do te jetoje si biri i Perendise, duke bere veprat e Frymes. (Lexo Galatasit 5,).
 Ne Ungjillin e Krishtit kemi plot raste ku Jezusi ju fali mekatet  shume njrezve. Pikerisht kjo ishte dhe akuza qendrore, qe Judenjte ngrinin ndaj JEzusit duke thene se , mekatet ka fuqi ti fale vetem Perendia, kush eshte ky qe fal mekatet.  Psh. nese shohim mekataren qe vajosi kembet e JEzusit, Luka:7:36-50. Jezusi ju drejtua asaj me keto fjale: "Mekatet e tua te jane falur."
 Ne kete pjese kemi nje rast flagrant te menyres se shpetimit.  Falja e mekateve do te thote, te jesh i drejte perpara Perendise, dhe keshtu i drejti do te shpetohet, thote bibla. Pra kjo grua qysh ne monetin qe Jezusi i deshmoi se, mekatet e saj jane falur, ajo qysh ne ate cast mori shpetimin. Falja e mekatit do te thote , shpetim dhe jete te perjetshme. Qysh ne ate moment ti je pranuar ne gjirin e Perendise, qysh ne ate moment ti je bere trashegimtar i mbreterise se Perendise, qysh ne ate moment ti ke mare jeten e perjetsheme ( shpetimi i kriminelit ne kryq). Pra, a ka ketu ndonje veper me ane te se ciles ti te meritosh sado pak,  qofte edhe nje "fije floku", Shpetimin? Nese do te flasim per veprat e gruas , e cila vajosi kembet e Jezusit , veprat e saj ishin plotesisht mekatare, pra me ane te VEPRAVE (te cilat i gjykon Ligji) ajo meritonte FERRIN dhe jo shpetimin. Ketu qendron MIRESIA dhe Hiri i Perendise per njeriun , prandaj dhe Perndia e pergatit Shptimin si nje dhurate , qe cdo kush qe Beson tek Biri te vije ne jete te Perjetshme , dhe pasi ai te jete bere pjestar i mbreterise se Perendise, ai do te beje Veprat e Perendise. Kuptojeni kete fakt  dhe periquni te dalloni drejt mesimin e bibles mbi shpetimin. 
 Jakovi ne letrene tij eshte duke treguar pikerisht nje besimtar i cili ESHTE pjesetar i mbreterise se Perendise, ndersa Pali na tregon se si ne e marim shptimin e Perendise , ashtu sic e mori gruaja qe vajosi kembet e JEzusit.   Kjo gura e pranoi Jezusin plotesisht , si te vetmin shpetimtar te jetes se saj, prandaj dhe Jezusi i tha: Mekatet te jane falur. Ajo pati nje besim te gjalle dhe konkret, i cili fillon me PERZGJEDHJEN , PRANIMIN, PENDIMIN dhe REFIM te MEKATIT ne prani te Krishtit dhe perfund jeten e perjetshme.  Vetem kjo eshte rruga qe te con drejt paqes me  Perendine. 
  Perendia i jep njeriut, i cili ecen nepermejt kesaj rruge, BESIMIN e PERENDISE, i cili eshte nje nga nente frutat e Frymes se Shenjte, Galat:5.). Keshtu pasi ky njeri ka mare BESIMIN e Perendise(si dhe te gjitha frutat e Frymes) nepermejt prekjes se Frymes se Shenjte, ai eshte i gatshem pre te kryer veprat e Perendise, te cilat Perendia i pergati ne menyre qe shenjtoret te ecin ne to. Veprat qe ben i krishteri nuk vijne prej aftesive te tij, ato jane vepra te cilat Perendia i  ka pergatitur me perpara se ne te besonim, dhe pasi ne besojme me nje besim te vertete(te cilin  sapo e shpjegova), Perendia na jep  aftesite  e duhura ne menyre qe ne te ecim ne to. Kete fakt Pali naj fakton fare "kathara" tek EFES:2:10. Ai thote:
 Ne ne fakt Jemi Poema e tij , e krijuar ne Krishtin Jezus per veprat e mira qe Perendia i pergatiti qe me PARE qe ne te ECIM  ne to."
 Shikoni pra se sa te drejte ka Jakovi ne letren e tij kur thote se : BEsimi pa vepra eshte i vdekur.  Perse? Sepse Perendia na Krijoi si nje POEME , thote Pali. Fjala poeme ka nje kuptim te gjere per cdo te krishtere. Ne realitet Poema ka nje autor dhe  nje qellim te caktuar. Pali e krahason te Krishterin me nje Poeme te krijuar nga Perendia, ne mnyre qe ai te jete i LEXUESHEM perj te gjitheve, (ashtu si lexohet nje poeme), dhe keshtu te gjithe te kene mundesi qe tek ju te LEXOJNE Krishtin. Nese ju si te krishtere nuk jeni te lexueshem dhe nuk kini permbajtjen e Krishtit, atehere ju nuk i perkisni atij , edhe sepse thoni jemi te Krishtere.
 Ne jemi hartuar thote Pali, prej Perendise(si nje poeme e tij) dhe   Fryma e Shenjte e Perendise luan rolin vendimtar ne kete gje. Ai e ndryshon te krishterin duke e kthyer ate ne nje fizionomi dhe karakter me Krishtin, me ane te nente  FRUTAVe te Frymes se Shenjte, si dhe e FUQIZON te krishterin  me ane te Dhuratave po te Frymes se Shenjte.  
 Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

I ftoj te gjithe te krishteret qe te  japin menimet e tyre ne lidhje me kete teme kaq te rendesihme . Edhe nese ka pyetje apo paqartsi, jeni te mirpritur qe ti sillni ato, Perendia do te na ndihmoje qe te kuptojme cdo paqartesi Jakov: 1:5:
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

I nderuar Deshmues,

E kuptoj zellin tend, por dua qe ai zell te jete "Sipas te vertetes" dhe jo sipas deshirave tona.
Me sill vargje nga ungjilli ku Jezusi flet per shpetim pa vepra?

Perkundrazi, Ai flet per nje shpetim me vepra.
Per kete te kujtoj historine e te riut pasanik, i cili humbi sepse donte pasurine,
Jezusi nuk i tha: Beso tek une dhe do shpetohesh,por "Mbaj porosite" dhe "Ndaj pasurine tek te verferit"
Tek Mateu 25, Jezus Krishti jep skenene e gjyqit ku shohim se Ai do e gjykoje boten sipas veprave te dashurise dhe jo thjesht nga besimi.

Pavle po keshtu flet se askush qe eshte "imoral. homoseksual, pijanes, vjedhes...nuk do te trashegoje mbreterine e Perendise" (Galatasve)

*Kur flitet per shfajesim pa vepra, eshte fjala per  ritet e ligjit judaik dhe jo per veprat e dashurise.*

Kjo mendoj une, shpjegon  "kontradiktat"  Paul-Jakob

----------


## deshmuesi

Ju nuk e njihni Biblen prandaj dhe e kini e veshtire te kuponi se cfare do te thote shpetimi pa vepra. 
 Po te jap se pari Fjalet direkt te Apostullit Pal.
 Efesianet:2:8-9:
  " Ju ne fakt jeni te shpetuar  me ane te hirit, neoermejt BESIMIT,  dhe kjo nuk vjen nga ju, por eshte DDHURIATE e Perendise, jo nga VEPRA ( vepra , vepra, vepra,)qe te mos MBURET askush".
 Ju , duke mos njohur doktrnen dhe zbulesen e bibles, kerkoni qe te ndani vepren e Perendise nga Besimi i Perendise. Kupto nje gje:
 Ai qe BESON simbas BESIMIT te Perendise(dmth, tek Krishti), ka mare shpetimin e Perendise, dhe do te beje VEPRAT e PERENDISe.  Nese dikush pretendon se beson tek Krishti, por me vepra e mohon ate, ky njeriu, thote Jakovi , nuk eshte i shpetuar, sepse ne radhe te pare , ai nuk ka besimin qe vjen nga Perendia dhe ne radhe te dyte, nuk ka mare shpetimin qe vjen nga Perendia, dhe se treti, nuk mund te beje veprat e Perendise, te cilat Perendia i ka pergatitur qe me pare.
 Ju z. Matrix deshironi te dini vargjet ku Jezusi thote per shpetimin pa vepra, dhe une po ti sjell .
    Mark:2:1-12.
 JEzusit i leshuan nga catija nje njeri te paralizuar  , dhe me litar e leshuan vigun perpara kembeve te JEzusit , dhe " Jezusi kur pa BESIMIN (pa vepra)e tyre  , i tha te paralizuarit:  O bir mekatet e tua te jane falur." 
 Me trego i nderuar MAtrix se cilat ishin VEPRAT e ketij paralitiku , qe te meritonte faljene mekateve, dhe falja e mekateve , do te thote te qenit i drejte para Perendise, dhe te qenit i drejte para Perendise, do te thote i shpetuar. Nese nuk e di kete gje, athere problemi qendron tekty. Por le te vazhdoj me nje rast teper flagrant.
 Luka:23:42-43.
 Kur JEzusi u kryqezua ne kryq, se bashku me te ishin dhe dy KRIMINELE, KRISMINELE, KRISMINELE. Njeri prej KRISMINELEVE ne castet e fundit ne agonine e kryqit e pranoi JEzusin si shpetimtarine tij dhe per kete i tha:
 " Zot, kujtohu per mua kur te vish ne mbreterine tende.  Atehre JEzusi i tha: Sot do te jesh me mua ne PARAJSE."
 Z. Matrix. Per ju kam dy pyetje: 
 1- cila ishte VEPRA qe KRIMINELI beri per te merituar SHPETIMIN?
 2-Ky KRIMINEL shpetoi me ane te BESIMIT tek KRISHTI apo me ane te VEPRAVE?
 KAm edhe plot vargje te tjere, por mendoj se nuk e vlen. MEgjithate, perpiqu qe ta lexosh te gjithe shkrimin tim dhe une cdo mendim e kam vendosur ploteisht simbas bibles. NEse ju nuk jeni dakor konkretisht per nje dicka , periqu ta sjellesh mendimin tend te argumentuar ne bibel. 
  Sa per te riun pasanik, une kam sjelle nje shkrim te tere, por megjithate po ju bej dhe ju nje shpejgim sepse kini mare shembull te gabuar, per te mbeshtetur argumentin tuaj , ne lidhje me shpetimin.
 Ju jeni ploteisht gabim kur thoni se Jezusi nuk i tha te riut pasanik, Beso tek Une. Pa besim tek Jezusi nuk ka te vertete , nuk ka falje te mekatit, nuk ka shpetim, Ju i ndreruar flisni "qesim" dhe duke mos njohur doktrinen baze te bibles, (sepse nuk e lexoni) dilni ne perfundim te gabuar. 
Une do tju bej nje pyetje te vogel dhe dua pergjigje nga ju. Te kupohemi , qellimi im nuk eshte qe tju "kap" ju ne gabim, por qe te kem mundesi per tja u shpjeguar konkretisht se cili eshte mesimi dhe thelbi i bisedes se Jezusit me te riun pasanik.  Dy pyetjet e mija jane:
 1:  Perse Jezusi i tha , te riut pasanik: " Nje GJE te mungon."
 2: Cila ishte "GJEJA" qe  i mungonte te riut pasanik?
 Shikoje mire kete thenie te Jezusit, Jezusi i tregon atij konkretisht "GJENE" qe i mungonte , dhe me pas Jezusi i thote: shko e shit pasurine ......Pra ne fillim Jezusi i tregon atij dhe cdo njeriu,  "GJENE" qe i mungon.
 Ndersa tek Mateu19: 21 Jezusi i tregon te riut pasanik se kjo "GJE"   qe atij i mungonet , e BENTE ate te PERSOSUR..
 Pres pergjigje, me respekt Deshmuesi.

----------


## Astrit77

Mbi Shpetimin!
 Shpetimi mendoj une eshte gjeja me e rendesishme per cdo njeri.Dhe mendoj se ky eshte edhe gjithe mesazhi i Bibles qe nga Zanafilla e deri tek Zbulesa.Perendia e krijoi njeriun te persosur dhe e lejoi ate qe te rrinte ne pranine e Perendise ne kopeshtin e Edenit dhe me renien e njeriut ne mekat vijne te gjitha pasojat, apo te keqijat.Per shkak te mos bindjes njeriu u denua me pune te rende per te siguruar jetesen e tij dhe me vdekje fizike, por edhe ne ate gjykim te pare qe Perendia i beri njeriut perseri gjejme premtimin e Perendise per shpetimin e njeriut nga e keqja, gjarperi dinak; Zanafilla 3:15b: *"fara e saj do te shtype koken tende"* Ky eshte premtimi i pare per ardhjen e Mesias.Por historia njerezore evulon dhe vjen ligji nepermjet Moisiut, ligj i cili me te vertete te con ne parajse, por ky ligj kerkon qe ti te zbatosh te gjitha pikat e tij nje per nje(nje nder to eshte edhe te mbash sabatin), por cfare tregoi pervoja njerezore? Asnjeri nuk ishte(eshte) i denje qe te shkoje ne parajse sipas ligjit, te gjithe pa perjashtim ishin(jemi) te denuar per shkak te ligjit dhe me te drejte sepse nuk zbatojme dot ligjin e Perendise.Cfare thote letra drejtuar Romakeve 3:9-11
*9 E çfarë pra? A kemi ne ndonjë epërsi? Aspak! E kemi treguar në fakt që më përpara se si Judenjtë ashtu edhe Grekët janë të gjithë nën mëkat,
 10 siç është shkruar: ``Nuk ka asnjeri të drejtë, as edhe një.
 11 Nuk ka asnjeri që të kuptojë, nuk ka asnjeri që të kërkojë Perëndinë.*
Por Perendia tregoi(n) meshiren e tij te madhe dashurine e tij per krijesat e tij ne ate qe (romakeve 5:6):
*6 Sepse, ndërsa ishin akoma pa forcë, Krishti vdiq në kohën e tij për të paudhët.*
 Pra eshte vetem merita e Perendise qe ne jemi te shpetuar dhe kjo eshte rruga e dyte e shpetimit (sipas Bibles), por qe ne fakt esht e vetmja rruge *me ane te hirit, nepermjet besimit...jo nga vepra*.
Une mendoj se deshmuesi e ka sqaruar mjaft mire mbeshtetur ne Bibel se shpetimi eshte dhurate e pamerituar(hiri) qe Perendia na ka bere neve, e vetmja gje qe ne duhet te bejme eshte te lejojme Frymen e Shenjte te ndryshoje zemrat tona nga nje zemer e gurte ne nje zemer prej mishi dhe gjaku, dhe te lejojme qe jeta jone te drejtohet prej Frymes se Shenjte, te mos drejtojme vemendjen tek vetvetja jone, por te jemi te fokusuar tek Perendia. Vetem ne kete menyre ne do te arrijme te bejme vepra te mira dhe te pelqyeshme perpara Perendise dhe jo si veprat e Kainit qe ishin te mbrapshta.
Perfundimisht une mendoj dhe besoj qe nje njeri eshte i shpetuar ne momentin qe ai vendos besimin e tij tek Jezu Krishti qe vdiq ne vendin e tij ne kryq per mekatet e tij dhe qe u ringjall pas tri ditesh dhe qe nga momenti qe njeriu beson tek Krishti duhet qe jeta e tij, gjithe qenia e tij te jene te drejtuar ndaj Krishtit.Kjo s'do te thote qe po besuam tek Jezu Krishti nuk do te mekatojme me apo s'do te bejme me gabime.Ne akoma jemi ne mish(mekat) akoma nuk jemi te persosur, por ne syte e Perendise ne kemi veshur drejtesine e Krishtit dhe jemi te drejte per shkak te vurratave te Krishtit.Ne nuk mund te bejme asgje me teper ose asgje me pak qe te meritojme drejtesine e Krishtit dhe njehere qe ne e pranojme ate asgje nuk mund te ndaje prej tij, as thellesite as pasurite asgje nen toke a mbi toke.Ky shpetim eshte i persosur dhe nuk ka nevoje per vepra te mira qe te persoset, por ne te drejtuar prej Frymes se Shenjte jemi deshmitare te asaj dashurie te madhe qe Perendia tregoi per ne dhe per kete edhe jemi thirrur qe ti deshmojme botes qe dergjet ne ligesi qe te perndohen dhe te kthehen ne shpetim, te ulin kokat e tyre para kryqit te Zotit Jezu Krisht dhe te marrin kete Hir te mrekullueshem te Perendise.
Faleminderit o Perendi i bekuar, per kete hir te mrekullueshem dhe te faleminderit o Zot qe me ke bere edhe mua pjestar te ketij hiri.

 Me respekt, Astriti!
 Zoti ju bekofte!

----------

